# Yale



## Cdollar4 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Catfish


----------



## theterrym (Nov 3, 2015)

love that color!!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 3, 2015)

Me too that green is awesome

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2015)

the color of Money!!!


----------

